# A bit concerned



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Ever since the move, I've been a little concerned about Niko's health. He's started trying to eat poop that ends up on the perches- which I know points to a possible nutritional deficiency. He has a cuttlebone and mineral block, but I'm not sure if he knows what they're for. Do you need to teach them to use it? In addition, his urine has been a greenish-yellow, but only every few days or so. The feces and urates are still the same color and well formed. He also feels a little skinny to me, but he's being a brat about coming out of his cage for any reason, so I've been unable to weigh him, and as I'm inexperienced with how a budgie's keel bone should feel, I am unsure as to whether or not he's lost weight. I've been offering him veggies and egg food, but he refuses to eat them. He's been acting normally and eating normally otherwise. Do you think I should take him to the vet, or am I overreacting?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I think it would be a good idea to take him to the vets to be on the safe side. 
That way, they can reassure you on the weight, how to feel the keel bone.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with Therm that a visit to the vet would be a good thing to do. I find that if I have a hunch that something is off it usually is. If the color of the urine cannot be contributed to something that he is eating then I would take a sample to the vet with Niko so the vet can see exactly what you are seeing.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for your responses! I'll take him to the vet as soon as I can.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you managed to get Niko in for his vet appointment yet?

Please be sure to update us in this thread with regard to his condition.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I have an appointment for him on Friday, I'll update you on him afterwards!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Update on Niko:
He's perfectly healthy! Turns out he was drinking a ton only at night because he wants to hide while he does it, at least according to the vet, which is why his poop at night has turned that weird color. He suggested I hang some leaves or a cloth by his water bowl so he'll drink more during the day. 
As for the eating poop, he just said I need to get him on a pelleted diet as soon as possible, which would also help with training and foraging, as seeds would be more valuable to him. He's also molting right now, so maybe he feels like he needs the nutrients more. 
His weight is fine, though the vet said he may be a tad overweight.
All in all a big relief to me, and I'm so glad I got to see this vet, because he is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Katherine,

Thank you for the update on Niko and I'm glad to hear you have a plan of action now!

It's wonderful that you've found a fantastic vet for Niko. 
That will go a long way toward easing your mind should Niko need any veterinary care in the future.

Best wishes! :hug:*


----------

